# can you use a electric deer call for hunting ?



## mrdfurco (Aug 11, 2009)

In North Dakota can use electric deer call for deer hunting ? i have a fox pro that has the sound of 2 deer fighting. might just use it instead of the antlers. thanks. coonman


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

mrdfurco said:


> In North Dakota can use electric deer call for deer hunting ? i have a fox pro that has the sound of 2 deer fighting. might just use it instead of the antlers. thanks. coonman


I want one of those calls that sound like an electric motor-powered spin spreader... :stirpot:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

the short answer is no


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

duckslyr said:


> the short answer is no


Really? Please show me the regulation stating that electronic deer calls are illegal.

As far as I know, electronic calls are legal in ND. I have never seen anything in the regs stating otherwise.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry I was on 2 differant forums at the same time and thought the question was about Idaho. I also think if they are going to let sombody use a foxpro that i should be able to use a luminock on my arrows.


----------

